# precautions



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I am newly pigeon taker please tell me the precaution of pigeons problems. Which vitamens are important to give them and by witch way we can keep ou pigeons far from problems


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Keep the loft/coop CLEAN all the time, scrape EVERYDAY, change the water all the time and wash/rinse the fount...Bath once a week (depends on the weather)...Pesticide the loft/coop when needed, I do mine every 2 weeks after cleaning...If necessary bleach the inside of the nestboxes and the floor...Some other members will add more to this so you'll get more idea to prevent unhealthy/sick pigeons...Good luck to you...


----------

